# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Russian Dbol - Possibly Fake

## watchdog

Hi,

Did anyone every see these. I have been told that the foil blister are not in production anymore and that these bottles have replaced them since Jan 2004. Does anyone have any information on these. They look awfully fake, and writing is in English, not Russian.

Thanks Alot!!!

----------


## stayinstacked

isnt the correct name methandrostenelone???

----------


## Needle_Newb

Nah, my source still provides me the foiled ones.

----------


## brolicscholar

I too have the foiled package D's, no digi cam will try to get pics up.

----------


## powerliftmike

> isnt the correct name methandrostenelone???


The name methandrostenelone was changed to methandieone (both are drug names for dbol )

----------


## funbos

> I too have the foiled package D's, no digi cam will try to get pics up.


bro you have this stuf ????  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## funbos

wathdog I saw it , but I do not advice it. This stuff works and its not the worst. The worst dbol i ever used was bionabol.

----------


## chadwick07

> bro you have this stuf ????


hey man this is the dbol i have. i hope u get the picture not sure if i did it right. let me know

----------


## funbos

chadwick07 => so dont worry and be happy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  cos its a good stuff  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## MadRussian

> Hi,
> 
> Did anyone every see these. I have been told that the foil blister are not in production anymore and that these bottles have replaced them since Jan 2004. Does anyone have any information on these. They look awfully fake, and writing is in English, not Russian.
> 
> Thanks Alot!!!


Sorry mate but this one is fake ÷¸ ñóêè òâîðÿò Here you can see another one.

----------


## funbos

is its another working fake  :Smilie:  or..... Madrussian i know a guy who used that and if you will ever ask him abaut that stuff he will anvser you taht ist the best dbol he ever used ????  :Smilie:  but he used it with omna so...

----------


## MadRussian

Maybe I know next to nothing about BD because I don't like them and don't use their juice. But thanks goodness I can speak Russian. Just visit some Russian forums or contact a producer BioReactor and you'll have no questions.I'm sick and tired from stories about amazing Russian Dianabol ,the funny thing is that Russians, if they have a chance prefer Danabol 10 mg from March Pharm.

----------


## serratus

> Hi,
> 
> Did anyone every see these. I have been told that the foil blister are not in production anymore and that these bottles have replaced them since Jan 2004. Does anyone have any information on these. They look awfully fake, and writing is in English, not Russian.
> 
> Thanks Alot!!!


russian dianbol methandrostenolone

----------


## Matt

> russian dianbol methandrostenolone


 
Why are you opening 5 year old threads??

----------


## anabolic1979

> russian dianbol methandrostenolone


what the hell man! lol

----------

